# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Seoul - Jungang Hoegwan - Du lịch Hàn Quốc

## konica

*Được cả những người trong và ngoài nước biết đến, nhà hàng này đặc biệt phục vụ những món ăn truyền thống Hàn Quốc đã hơn 50 năm.*

Món gopdol bibimbap ở đây được chế biến rất khéo léo và là món ăn nổi tiếng nhất của nhà hàng.

*ĐỊA CHỈ* :
Seoul Jung-gu Bukchang-dong 90-1

*LIÊN HỆ* :
- Số điện thoại Du lịch Hàn Quốc:
+82-2-1330
(Hàn, Anh, Nhật, Trung Quốc)
- Thông tin thêm:
+82-2-778-6689
(Hàn Quốc, Anh)

*Giờ làm việc:*
8:30 - 22:30

*Thực đơn:*
- Chapssal Haemul Pajeon (Bánh nếp hành và hải sản): 13.000 won
- Gopdol Bibimbap: 9.000 won
- Bulgogi: 15.000 won
- Yangnyeom Galbi (Sườn bò tẩm gia vị): 25.000 won




*Đề nghị dành cho khách du lịch:*
- Pajeon (Bánh hành chiên): 13.000 won
- Nokdu Jeon (Bánh đậu xanh chiên): 13.000 won
- Bibimbap: 9.000 won
- Galbi (Sườn bò nướng), Bulgogi: 15.000 won

*Các khoản thuế:*
Bao gồm VAT

*Thẻ tín dụng:*
Chấp nhận

*Hỗ trợ cho người nước ngoài*
Tiếng Nhật, tiếng Trung Quốc






Nguồn: Tổng hợp

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------

